# Specialized 2007



## humunuku (Oct 31, 2004)

So there's a new S-Works full carbon tricross coming out...looks good but comes with silly gearing (the little ring is a 34t i think) and costs a ton msrp $5500...wow! they claim it weighs 16lbs

Also they are making lower end models with carbon seat stays

Will post picts soon


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*Picture.*

Peeectoor.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone have any idea as to how this s-works is speced out?


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Full Dura Ace, I believe. With a custom Specialized Crank.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

full DA in this case = shifters, chain and ders. Maybe the cassette. That is a lot of blow for a cross.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

The new 2007 Specialized Dealer catalog is in at my LBS (Lee’s: Fort Collins, CO) and I got a chance to take a peak at the all new Tricross. I don’t have all the details so I will report the bits and pieces I remember:

This years Tricross will come in three versions, Sport, Comp, and Expert. (Not sure about the S-works version?)

Frame: The Sport model very much resembles the current 2006 Sport with a Carbon fork and aluminum frame. The Comp and Expert however now includes carbon seatstays.

Components: The major change is that the Comp and Expert now have a 10-speed ultegra rear derailer with a triple crank on the front for a total of 30 gears to choose from. The comp features an array of Shimano 105, while the expert will have more ultegra goodies.

Wheels: the Comp and Expert will continue to use the same beautiful Roval Hubs that the '06 Comp offered.

Colors: The Comp is offered in “Black Sand” which resembled a matte black which looks sharp. The Sport and Expert where in matte brown and olive. I don’t remember which had which. 

If you want more info your specialized dealer should have the new catalog to check out. It’s pretty sweet.


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

*2007 Tri-Cross Comp*

Here's the UK Model

http://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s6p1578


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

$5500 for that?!? LMFAO. 

Specialized is so overpriced, it's ridiculous. 
You can get a Moots for that kind of dough. That Specialized should be no more than $3300.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> $5500 for that?!? LMFAO.
> 
> Specialized is so overpriced, it's ridiculous.
> You can get a Moots for that kind of dough. That Specialized should be no more than $3300.


agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## mr clean (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a peek at the catalog and the 2007 Tricross Lineup at my LBS. I just pre-ordered the expert model. 

There are three models; the sport, comp and expert. The sport and comp have triple cranksets and seem to go with Specilazed's "freeroad" marketing. 

The sport looks like a holdover from last year with little changes. Black color. 

The comp gets 105 10 speed (Ultegra rear der.) and the same frame (see desc. below) as the expert. 
The expert looks to be a pure cross bike with an Ultegra 10 speed grouppo (DA rear der.) and an FSA carbon double crankset with cross gearing. Retail is around $2200. 

The comp/expert frame has better tubing than the sport frame, carbon rear stays with the zertz fittings added. Looks similar to the s-works frame except the olive color.

Comp Bike:










Sport Bike:


----------



## Timgo2 (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Specialized missed the mark on the two lower models. I guess it's kind of an entry level cross bike if your change the gearing and tires, but that's kind of a hassle. Could the market for people that want to ride on a dirt road every now and then be that large? I just don't like bikes that try to be everything. They just end up being sub par for whatever condition you are riding in. Kind of like those old stadiums that were designed for football and baseball.....they suck at both. It just adds on to Specialized's history of a half hearted stab at the cross market. And $5,500 for a cross bike.....GMAFB


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

i have not seen the expert. what color is it and are there any photos of it on the web yet?


----------



## chakup (Jul 31, 2006)

From the catalog I saw the sport comes in black or olive, the comp in black. can't remember the expert off the top of my head.


----------



## mr clean (Jan 5, 2006)

There is an expert model in the US with a carbon double crankset and Ultegra components for $2300. Frame is the same olive green as the comp with the zerts on the seat stays.


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey all 
I also have seen the 07 catalog and the Expert is a sweet rig. All ultega but with a Dura-ace in the rear. And the comp and the Expert’s frames are the same E5 aluminum witch is last years S-works but with the carbon stays.
And these were designed by Andy Jacques-maynes and if you know cyclocross you know this guy rips! Pro and masters. 
My Expert is on order and I’m hopping for the first of next month.
Dan…


----------



## mr clean (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea I guess some are coming over via aircraft and will be in the first week of Sept. The rest are coming by boat. If you don't get one the first time around, you may not see one for a while.


----------



## juliogarcia (Aug 11, 2006)

*Got my Tricross 2007 Expert last friday*

This bike is really nice. I have ordered 3 weeks ago from Mike's Bikes in San Francisco. They had a sale event and I paid $1950 for my expert tricross 2007. This is a very good deal, even at MSRP, since it has a mixture of Ultegra and Durace components. Since I had another plans for my labor day weekend I couldn't ride it. I was suffering all weekend trying to return home sooner a ride my new bicycle.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well from last season*

I'd swap out that seatpost. I can't tell you how many of those Zertz inserted posts I saw break or heard of breaking. makes me a tad wary of the seatstays.

$5500 for a cross bike. I could scrounge up 2 geared cxers, a SS cxer and probably some back up wheels for that kinda dough.


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

hey Juliogarcis have you had a chance to get out on you're tricross yet? what did it wight?
bikedude...


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Got my Tricross 2007 Expert last friday*

To Juliogarcia,

Post some photos of your new Tricross Expert if you get a chance.

Also, the list of components on your bike. There have been some UK specs on the Sport and Comp listed on the UK websites, but very little information about the US Expert model.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Bill 
I have a good buddy that is a specialized dealer so I got to look at the 07 catalog, so let’s see if I can remember the spec’s on the Expert 20. 
It has the new E5 frame with the carbon seat stays like the Comp, and the E5 Alu is the same as the S-works from last year so it’s the good stuff. 
FSA carbon cranks with external bearings and pipe bottom bracket, Dura-ace rear D, Ultegra Front D, Ultegra 10 speed shifters, Specialized saddle bars and seat post, the post and the bars have the “Zert” fittings Specialized lite stem, and Shimano canti brakes, and the Rovel wheel set that they use on all of the Tricross models even the $5500 Carbon S-works so they must feel pretty good about them. 
So it’s a super parts package for the price, and I’m hoping it come’s in under 20lbs I’m just looking forward to the ride with the carbon fork and seat stays. I have been on a Redline with an Alu fork for 6 years now and I’m hoping this smooth’s out the ride as I really suck at bumpy courses. 
I hope that helps.
Dan…


----------



## mr clean (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got my Tricross expert out of the box today and I'm putting it together. Gotta say the fit and finish is top notch. I thought I would hate the color, but I actually like it in person. Will post pics soon.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*2007 Tricross Expert*

Mr. Clean - You lucky dog!! 

Can't wait to see the pics - what size frame did you get?

Green with envy :cryin: ,

Bill


----------



## mr clean (Jan 5, 2006)

As promised, here's some pics. Just got done putting it together and took it for a test ride. Now all I need to do is trim the cables and take it for a longer spin before I race it. Weight is 20.5 pounds with pedals.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Awesome. It just looks fast. Have fun with it. So, what do you think the rear tire clearance is? I was hoping to fit a 700 X 45 but it looks tight.


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey all 
Well I got my Tricross expert day before yesterday set up was a breeze, and I was rolling around in an hour. 
I’m on a 58cm and it comes in at about 20 1/2lbs with the Rovel wheels, it will be less with my American Classics race wheels on. 
I headed out on to the trails yesterday and this is one sweet rig! The carbon fork with the zert’s and the carbon seat says with the zert’s really do the job of smoothing out the ride and trail that on my Redline beat me up were smooth and FAST and the handling is right on. 
This is going to be a super Cross rig. 
Dan…


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

*looking to buy Tricross Expert Double*

Hey all!

I've seen 2 good reviews on the 2007 Tricross Expert Double -- I was looking at the Tricross Sport Triple at my LBS ($1200 approx) and saw the Expert next to it. Needless to say it was hard to focus back on the Sport! I tested out the Expert and really liked it, so I'm looking to pick it up very soon. My fitting is scheduled for tomorrow.

It sounds like you both put your own together. I was wondering how much you paid and where you got it? My LBS comes in right around List Price ($2200), and I would like to know what the "Street" price is. I of course still want to purchase from my LBS; they aren't the closest shop to me but the service has been great. It's just that they don't do much in the way of discounts, and a fellow commuter at work is in the habit of getting 15% off at his LBS.

I guess my question is should I be happy with the $2200 or try to talk them down a bit. Note: I've already spent $300-400 so far at the shop on tires and accessories on my old bike.

Question #2 -- I'm commuting 150 miles/week and plan to use the TriCross throughout the winter. I live in MI and will soon have to deal with snow, ice and salt. Should I be worried about crapping up such as nice bike?

I've been looking at new bikes all summer, but had to wait for the 2007's to start trickling out. 

Thanks for any advice you can offer! :thumbsup: I'm a forum newcomer so be gentle...


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

hey Robw 
my tricross is a stock expert. and it's a cross bike so it should be able to handle the crud of the comnut just wash it off if there is salt on the road. 
and i don't think your going to get them to come down on the price, it's an 07 and it's Cross time and it's a new model. but 2200 is a super price for a cross bike with that parts package. 
go get one i think they'll go fast.
Dan...


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Robw_daddy said:


> Question #2 -- I'm commuting 150 miles/week and plan to use the TriCross throughout the winter. I live in MI and will soon have to deal with snow, ice and salt. Should I be worried about crapping up such as nice bike?


I commute all winter. We don't have snow or ice or salt, just lots of rain here in NorCal. I have a rain bike, and my "good" road bike doesn't get out all winter. If you're going to be riding through bad stuff, maybe you should commute on a $400 old touring / cross bike and save the tricross for races or better-weather training?

Morgan


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

Crossdude - thx for the quick reply!

Yeah I'm pretty happy with the stock Expert Double - the components are top-notch. I was looking for Ultegra so I;m pretty geeked about the Dura Ace rear derailleur. 

I'm taking your advice with the washdowns - they tend to use alot of salt here so I plan on keeping a hose handy. Tomorrow I get fit so I think I'll be bringing it home. 

I'll report how well it fares on the first week of commuting. Also now that I have something more enjoyable to ride I'll do some local centuries. There are a few coming up in the Fall season.


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

That's why it's good to get multiple opinions  

I do have my regular bike to fall back on -- if it gets too bad I'll just switch off and use the Tricross on a roller. This will be my first serious Winter (i.e. not letting myself go) so I'll be logging the miles one way or another.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

*Tricross works great as a winter bike*

I use my tricross expert (06) as my rain / snow bike. It works great. in the summer i switch to 25 road tires and in the winter i go back to 32 cylocross tires. I was the bike every few weeks and or after a major salt ride. still looks new. The bike is totaly stock except for a set of fenders. In the winter time, all the good bikes get put away and tricross time begins. Bike is dead nuts the best rain snow bike.


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

That's what I was hoping to hear! This is my one good shot at an "everything" bike, and a really good one at that. I plan to do use 25's for Summer commuting and weekend rides. I did the Hotter n Hell 100 in Texas this past August on my Diamondback 26" x 1.5 -- I can hardly wait to rip it up on the Tricross!  

This bike is supposed to be built for tough commutes - bigwaves, thanks for the heads up on how good it really is :thumbsup:


----------



## Grewb (May 8, 2006)

*Tricross comp 2006 vs. comp / expert 2007*

Hi folks-

This is my first thread, so please be gentle... I bike in the Washington DC area (commuting, and some road and trail riding). I have recently tried a tricross comp 2006. I was really impressed by the comfort of the bike. I currently have a fuji cross comp and you can definitely tell the two bikes are not intended for the same purposes. The fuji is a blast, but you lose so much in comfort.

I would like to get your opinion on the following issues:
- the tricross felt a bit slow compared to the fuji. Was it just an impression, or is the frame really less punchy? What do you think of the 2006 tricross frame performances (compared to pure cyclocross frames)?
- I hesitate between getting a 2006 tricross comp (on sale for $1275) or getting a 2007 model. Is the new frame worth the extra $500 or so? I have seen that they have slightly reduced the chain stay from 450mm to 440 mm. Do you think it really makes a difference?
- And last but not least, can you still put a rear rack on the new frame, despite the carbon seats?

Many thanks,

Greg


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

*Racks yes*

It appears you can mount both fenders and racks on the Tricross bikes - for sure the expert model. Personally I only plan on mounting fenders, as I prefer a backpack for my 15 mile route.


----------



## Grewb (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, Robw_Daddy!

That's good news: I thought they had left aside the rack possibility (it is not written anymore in the description they give on the Specialized web site). Now I have to decide between the old 2006 frame and the new 2007 one with carbon seats. Any idea if the diffrence between the two is worth $500 ?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

BTW picked up my Tricross Expert on Saturday - 
-- rides like a dream - my LBS had me dialed in and its so comfortable I could prolly sleep riding in to work.
It was raining this morning and I have a set of fenders on order. They'll come in handy for rainy/sloppy days.

I would recommend the 2007 version - they've had a year to work out any bugs, and I think the frame is reinforced better if you have to deal with rough roads. My 2 cents - if you can ride both that'll be the best way to know for sure.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Fenders for Tricross Expert*



Robw_daddy said:


> BTW picked up my Tricross Expert on Saturday -
> -- rides like a dream - my LBS had me dialed in and its so comfortable I could prolly sleep riding in to work.
> It was raining this morning and I have a set of fenders on order. They'll come in handy for rainy/sloppy days.
> 
> I would recommend the 2007 version - they've had a year to work out any bugs, and I think the frame is reinforced better if you have to deal with rough roads. My 2 cents - if you can ride both that'll be the best way to know for sure.


What brand of fenders did you order? Do you have to do anything special to mount the rear fenders since there are no mounting eyes near the drop-outs of the Carbon Fiber seat stays? It also looks like the rear upper mounting point is different than last years all aluminum version.

Enjoy your ride,

Bill


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

*SKS fenders*

I purchased the sks full one. (leave mounted) You just have to watch the width. They make three differant widths. If you are going to use them with both street and cyclocross ridding make sure its will take 25 to 30 width.


----------



## bigwaves (Feb 2, 2003)

Robw_daddy said:


> BTW picked up my Tricross Expert on Saturday -
> -- rides like a dream - my LBS had me dialed in and its so comfortable I could prolly sleep riding in to work.
> It was raining this morning and I have a set of fenders on order. They'll come in handy for rainy/sloppy days.
> 
> I would recommend the 2007 version - they've had a year to work out any bugs, and I think the frame is reinforced better if you have to deal with rough roads. My 2 cents - if you can ride both that'll be the best way to know for sure.



Does anyone know the weight differance between the S-works E5 frame and the 07 tricross?


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Bigwaves
In race trim my 07 Tricross expert came in at 19lbs for a 58cm. that’s with my America Classic wheels and all the extraneous screws removed. 
My buddy built up an 06 S-works witch is the E5 alum tube set but with out the carbon seat stays and I think he got his at about 18lbs but he also rides a smaller frame size and has a lighter more expensive build kit. 
I think the 07 with the carbon stays is well worth 1lbs for the ride quality you get. 
I did my first race on it yesterday on a very bumpy Alpinrose Or. course and I feel fine today, if I would have been on my Redline I would have been feeling it today. 
Dan…


----------



## Grewb (May 8, 2006)

Robw_daddy- You sure are right: I should try both. But I could not find yet a 2007 in my area. 

Anyway, I am almost sure I will like it: it just improved the only weaknesses I had found on the 2006, with a better frame and shorter chainstays. As I don't intend to race it, it is just to bad they did not decide to put braze-on for disc brakes... 

In any case, the Tricross had the frame I liked the most, in terms of geometry, comfort and overall perfromances, among all the cyclocross bike I have tried. I think I am close to special order one! Just need to give a try to the Cannondale, which is one I have not ty yet, and I think my decision will be taken.


----------



## carrift5 (Oct 26, 2005)

My 07 E5 frame in a 52cm weighed 1500g w/seat collar and headset bearings. The complete bike came out at 16.7lbs with race wheels. No exotic components, just Dura-Ace and FSA. I've got 3 races on it so far and love it - very quick cornering and the top tube shape is so comfy to carry.


----------



## crossdude (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Carrift5 
I have to admit that I’m always a bit envious of people that ride a smaller frame size, I’m 6’1” and have a 36” inseam so I have to ride the larger frame size and I could never get it down to 16.5 unless I was dishing out $4000+ for the bike. 
But man that is one sweet rig it must fly! 
Have fun and race hard!
Dan…


----------



## carrift5 (Oct 26, 2005)

The two biggest areas of weight savings on the bike are the tubular wheels and the Ritchey fork. The wheels are light and accelerate noticably faster than my clincher wheelset. 
The Ritchey fork is almost ONE POUND lighter than the Specialized fork. 850g vs. 480g. A huge difference.


----------



## dang (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess the Specialized fork weighs as much as it looks. yours looks much better. theirs looks huge.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

*ritchey fork vs. sworks*

I was curious if you ever got a chance to ride the sworks fork to compare to the ritchey? I have a similar setup, but mine weighs about 17lbs. and no dura ace anywhere. Ultegra or less. 

The first thing I noticed when I rode my specialized fork was how much nicer it was while riding/racing than my previous carbon forks (ALAN and AlphaQ). They dampen the bumps and chatter and track so amazingly precise. They feel very strong and mud clearance is amazing too. I feel that with some parts, weight isn't the number one priority. Wheels/tires matter, but forks/brakes maybe not so important? I haven't had any issues w/ fork chatter at all.


----------



## carrift5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I didn't get to compare them but I've very happy with the Ritchey. I'm only 140lbs so I can probably get away with a slightly less beefy fork than some though. I'm certainly not arguing weight is everything, but I was able to swap the two for no extra money so figured that'd be a good trade. 

I'd say the mud clearance is similar btw the two.


----------



## Robw_daddy (Sep 27, 2006)

wrshultz, sorry for not responding quicker on the fenders. 

My fenders have come in -- Planet Bike Speedez Freddy Fenders -- I haven't picked them up yet but my LBS guy says they will be no problem to install. I have 300 miles in now on my new bike - most of it in rainy and snowy (yesterday) conditions. 

I'll be heading out to the shop tomorrow and will have more to report after I get some miles in....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I saw them at Interbike.*

The E-5 was pretty sweet. The CF S WOrks was too curvy for my taste. I see all those bends and think,. there's a nice place for a break. Now toss a Zertz insert in the middle and that makes it worse. I'd replace those seatposts first. I saw a handful break last season. The frames look good though


----------

